
25 Years Later, ‘Crossing the Chasm’ Has Withstood the Test of Time - ohjeez
https://medium.com/inside-the-salesforce-ecosystem/25-years-later-crossing-the-chasm-has-withstood-the-test-of-time-628b85d3cfaf#.dt7kythc7
======
gumby
An insightful book, though like most business books (and especially the best
business books) it's really a short paper (one excellent picture with a brief
explanation) padded out so it will work on an airport bookshelf.

This is why there are businesses which simply summarize business books, yet
not the same for most other books.

------
pagutierrezn
It's a pity that this book has deserved so much attention over the years when
the real research that made it possible is beautifully covered at Diffusion of
Innovations by Everett Rogers first published in 1962 and updated periodically

